# how to feed the baby spoo



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been thinking about how to feed my soon-to-have spoo. I am very into the latest raw and natural feeding with kibble being part of the diet. I went to a fabulous pet store (Cherrybrook) and they have so much to choose from. I bought a bag of large breed puppy kibble made by Orijen. I bought some Stella and Chewey's, some Ziwi Peak, some primal raw and some beef rib bones and lots of healthy training bits.

I was very concerned with how to not let her grow too fast and I've been researching online and it seems to make the most sense to me that the most important thing is the puppies BMI. 

I'll keep her on her breeder's kibble at first and then slowly adding things. I would be grateful for any advice on the too fast growing issue. I also want to make sure that the puppy gets enough food. Yikes!

pr


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Cherrybrook! Wish I had one I could go to but I have to my Cherrybrook shopping online and pay dreadful shipping fees . Anyway all those foods sound great. If you are worried about rapid growth issues it would be best to put her on a large breed puppy dog food. The brands you have named don't really have this option though . I would do some research and try to find out how to feed raw/natural without having to worry about rapid growth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only had my SPOO puppy for a few days, so I'm not the voice of experience on them. I have two giant bags of the breeder's kibble and a freezer packed with chicken necks. The chicken necks are always a home run. I've added all sorts of things to make the kibble interesting, but he doesn't seem to like it. My advice is don't buy big bags of anything! The necks are about as prey raw as you can get. I feel like I'm watching The Nature Channel. And it's a poodle!


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

*food*

I've been feeding my 5 month old spoo Orijen and Ziwipeak. She gets two meals of Orijen puppy and one meal of Ziwipeak (mix between lamb and venison & fish). I would love to feed her just the Ziwipeak but it's just too pricey. Also with Ziwipeak you can't buy a huge bag and expect it to last months as it get dry and crumbles quite quickly. 

She also gets various meaty bones to chew on a few times a week. So far she's had chicken frames, chicken legs (drumstick and thigh), chicken feet and venison neck. The chicken she can eat the whole thing, venison she gets the meat off and then I throw the bone away because it's too hard for her. I've also given her whole eggs in the shell. She figured out really quickly how to crack them open. She's not a fan of eating the shell though. The meaty bones have been GREAT for getting out the loose baby teeth and getting her tired (definitely needs a nap after venison neck).


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks Beanz. I'm glad to hear about the varied diet that your spoo eats. That is what I have in mind. I haven't given her raw bones but she goes to town on a dried trachea.

pr


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

My 'kid' is 15 weeks now. Luckily, not a picky eater. I picked up a couple of sample bags of kibble, and tried to mix some raw into it. My older spoo ended up eating all the kibble (weird, because he's Mr. Picky normally) and she would pick out the good stuff. I ended up getting a big bag of kibble(Acana all life stages) because I wanted her to be able to graze while I'm at work. The first couple of days all the kibble was disappearing, until I figured out that big spoo could reach it. After making it inaccessible to spoo #1, it was still disappearing, so I thought OK, she's going for it. Then, one night I saw the neighbour's cat leaving the run...So, it turns out, she never eats kibble. I gave the bag to a friend...first thing in the morning, she gets a sardine(no salt, in water) or a chicken leg, to take the edge off, while I'm preparing her food. Steamed veg, whole ground chicken, lamb chunks with bone. I try to feed her twice before work, and then once when I get home. She's growing like a weed, but still lean, so I think I'm ok. She's 22lbs., 17 ".


----------

